# Tv's help!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi 
I have just had a disagreement with my brother in Paphos, I no I have been told that my plasma tv's will work fine over there but my brother says my tv wont work there because it needs to be chiped, he said he new people that there tv didn't work. I am worried now because it's not long till we move

Cherie x:confused2:


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I Brought a tv,dvd over oct bought from asda works fine .
Good luck with move.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Tvs we brought over with us all worked fine.

Veronica


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

We bought over TV's as well they also worked fine--Hope things work out for you as I saw your other post
Good Luck
Andy & Sheila


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

My mum brought her tv with her from the UK and it worked fine too...

Good luck.


----------



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

mine both from UK work too,


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

...but I should tell you some of the other appliances we brought from the UK overheated! Do always switch the power off at the mains just in case. Saves electricity too.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> I have just had a disagreement with my brother in Paphos, I no I have been told that my plasma tv's will work fine over there but my brother says my tv wont work there because it needs to be chiped, he said he new people that there tv didn't work. I am worried now because it's not long till we move
> 
> Cherie x:confused2:



Our LCD TVs work but the neighbours brought and older analogue TV with them and the sound didn't because theirs only had one country setting. 
My husband says that recent flat-screen type TVs work if different country settings are available and plasmas are uite recent so should be OK. He just went into 'set-up' on ours and chose Cyprus and off they went. Satellite boxes and DVDs are usually OK too


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Don't mind me asking what overheated? I am bringing my fridge/Freezer and I phoned LG who make it and they said it should be ok also my microwave, kettle, toaster, deepfat fryer and dryer for my towels hate hard towels, thank you

Cherie x


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Hi there. Our steam cleaner gave up the ghost completely and a DVD player (if I remember correctly) would overheat. Our tv gets very hot if you keep it on standby but it works fine.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't mind me asking what overheated? I am bringing my fridge/Freezer and I phoned LG who make it and they said it should be ok also my microwave, kettle, toaster, deepfat fryer and dryer for my towels hate hard towels, thank you
> 
> Cherie x


You may find a problem with your fridge/freezer. The ones made here are rated and gassed for a tropical climate whilst the ones in the UK aren't. I have heard of several people who have brought fridges over that can't cope. 

We brought our microwave/grill over and it works fine. We bought our kettle & toaster here. I wouldn't worry about the towel dryer.... i can wash ours in the morning, hang them out and they are dry by lunchtime!


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Babs

My fridge/freezer is LG and I have phoned LG and they said they think it should work me myself arn't sure it's just that it's new and I want to bring it with me do you no any one who has brought over there American Fridg/Freezer

Thanks Chere x


----------



## watsonzak (Jun 29, 2009)

*T.V.*



yummymummy150 said:


> I Brought a tv,dvd over oct bought from asda works fine .
> Good luck with move.


Hi, Alan & Margaret Watson here, we arrive on the 1st Sept for 2 weeks to collect our keys for our apartment. Will be moving over to live in a few months. You mentioned you brought over a tv & dvd, just wondered how you managed to take it over, did you pay excess baggage to fly it over with you?


----------

